

Ask HN: Facebook no longer seems to allow birth date change - joubert

I used to shuffle around my birth date on Facebook, but it seems it is now locked down.<p>Is there a way to edit it?
======
jarek
It appears you can still edit it using the mobile interface:
[http://m.facebook.com/editprofile.php?edit=birthday&type...](http://m.facebook.com/editprofile.php?edit=birthday&type=basic)

(I don't want to test if the change actually goes through, sorry.)

~~~
bliss
Just tested, change goes through.

------
aristus
Generally sites lock down info that can be used to help users reset passwords
when they forget them. Also, birth dates are used to help ensure compliance
with child-protection laws. You can't change your birthdate on Yahoo either.

(I work for FB, but not on this part)

------
bcl
It has been that way for quite a while. Lucky for me I didn't enter the
correct date when I signed up, and I keep it hidden so my friends don't start
wishing me HB on the wrong day.

~~~
pasbesoin
I had a problem where a few real friends wished me HB on or around the correct
date. Another example of friends revealing your information. ;-)

Seriously, though, there is a problem with friends not understanding the
medium and privacy concerns. If someone does not display their birth date, it
may be a clue they don't want it communicated in that medium.

